# New fixie project



## Mark Grant (2 Oct 2016)

I picked up a 531 Dawes bike from the early / mid 80's a couple of weeks ago and thought I'd 'fixie' it.
It had been partially stripped but most of the bits were in a bag with the bike. Reynolds 531 frame & forks, large flange hubs, nice drilled Stronglight chainset.
I meant to take some 'before' photos but didn't and just started work. I did take a few pics to record the 531 decals so I can replace them.













I got a mate to sweat out the rear dropouts, gear cable guides and the light mount on the fork,




and braze in some track dropouts.




Then I stripped the frame and sprayed it with etch primer.




Some of the shiny bits are going to the chromer.




The plan at the moment is to retain the center pull brakes and levers, paint the frame dark blue with a cream band using rattle cans then after new decals go over with 2K laquer and fit a nice pair of silver wheels.


----------



## biggs682 (3 Oct 2016)

All sounds like a plan keep us posted


----------



## Ian H (3 Oct 2016)

Personally, I'd have kept the road dropouts, and perhaps sawn the hanger off. But it looks promising.


----------



## dave r (3 Oct 2016)

Ian H said:


> Personally, I'd have kept the road dropouts, and perhaps sawn the hanger off. But it looks promising.



Yes I would have kept the road drop outs as well


----------



## 3narf (12 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> Yes I would have kept the road drop outs as well



Any particular reason?


----------



## Venod (12 Oct 2016)

Looks promising, I have some deep section large flange silver wheels I will be selling, they are like new no tyres or rim tape, I prefer a shallower rim and small flanges, they are as fitted to a Willier Tony Bevilacqua, I was going to put them on ebay, you can have them for £50 plus postage if your interested, they are very shiny

http://www.wilier.com/en/products/uk/urban-e-bike/toni-bevilacqua


I also have the seat as pictured for sale £10


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2016)

3narf said:


> Any particular reason?


I would want to run a back brake on it and I've found that it's easier to keep the brake lined up with the rim on forward facing dropouts.


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> I would want to run a back brake on it and I've found that it's easier to keep the brake lined up with the rim on forward facing dropouts.


I have not had any rear brake related problems with my Cooper Sebring, that has track dropouts.


----------



## dave r (12 Oct 2016)

Mark Grant said:


> I have not had any rear brake related problems with my Cooper Sebring, that has track dropouts.



I've had no back brake issues with my flyer with track ends. What I find is that it involves more fiddling with the back brake to keep the blocks lined up with the rim when adjusting the chain on track ends, on drop outs the brake tends to stay lined up with the rim longer and needs less fettling.


----------



## simongt (12 Oct 2016)

On the subject of fixies, back in the day, Sturmey Archer did a 3 speed fixed hub gear - the A.C.S ? Why did it not continue - ? Would have thought that apart from the minor weight penalty, it was just the job.


----------



## 3narf (12 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> I would want to run a back brake on it and I've found that it's easier to keep the brake lined up with the rim on forward facing dropouts.



Ah, OK


----------



## 3narf (12 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> On the subject of fixies, back in the day, Sturmey Archer did a 3 speed fixed hub gear - the A.C.S ? Why did it not continue - ?



Probably because of the invention of the freewheel making cycling better, safer, and more enjoyable! Call it a hunch!


----------



## Sharky (13 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> On the subject of fixies, back in the day, Sturmey Archer did a 3 speed fixed hub gear - the A.C.S ? Why did it not continue - ? Would have thought that apart from the minor weight penalty, it was just the job.


You can still get them
http://www.sturmey-archer.com/en/products/detail/s3x-silver


----------



## dave r (13 Oct 2016)

Sharky said:


> You can still get them
> http://www.sturmey-archer.com/en/products/detail/s3x-silver



I seem to remember that we have people on this forum that use these


----------



## simongt (14 Oct 2016)

dave r said:


> I seem to remember that we have people on this forum that use these



As I've never knowingly seen one outside a 1950's book on cycling, would be interested to know why so few folk use them. Is it a purist or Luddite view about them I wonder - ?


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> As I've never knowingly seen one outside a 1950's book on cycling, would be interested to know why so few folk use them. Is it a purist or Luddite view about them I wonder - ?




That a good question, I don't know, maybe its price, over £200 new, maybe its just that most people don't know about them, as you say maybe the purists don't want them.

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/hubs-in...r-s3x-3spd-fixed-hub-black-130mm-oln-36-hole/


----------



## simongt (14 Oct 2016)

200 quid - ? Yer 'avin' a larf mate, I could get three new dual sussers from Wilco for that - !


----------



## dave r (14 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> 200 quid - ? Yer 'avin' a larf mate, I could get three new dual sussers from Wilco for that - !



Yes and thats before you buy rim and spokes for it all to be stitched together, then you want a front wheel.


----------



## GGJ (14 Oct 2016)

The Sturmey Archer 3 speed gear is a wonderful invention, very rarely did they ever go wrong and with the mechanism tucked into the hub the inclement weather never seemed to cause it any problems. I remember the comforting ticking noise that the hub made when pedalling along, a momentarily stop pedalling and change gear and away you went in a different ratio


----------



## simongt (16 Oct 2016)

GGJ said:


> The Sturmey Archer 3 speed gear is a wonderful invention



Indeed. Of my five bikes, I now have SAs on three of them. GT Outpost with a 5 speed - converted when the derailleur drivetrain was past it, a GT Bravado with an 8 speed - recently likewise converted and a Brompton M3 that came with a 3 speed anyway - ! I think my two 'best reasons' for the SA are everything is tucked away safely from grot & bad weather and one can change gear regardless of one's situation; e.g., bombing along in top and having to suddenly stop when the lights change - no problem, just a few clicks and you're in low gear again - !


----------



## Mark Grant (20 Oct 2016)

Some paint on the frame & forks.


----------



## TxRonHarris (2 Nov 2016)

Stronglight crankset is on point. Nice job on the track dropouts as well. Looking forward to seeing pics of completed build.


----------



## Mark Grant (16 Dec 2016)

Decals added and laquer applied.










Bits back from the chromer.




I can put it all together now.


----------



## ChrisEyles (16 Dec 2016)

That's going to look niiiiiice!


----------



## Mark Grant (12 Jan 2017)

Well, it's about done except for pedals and a test ride.








Brooks saddle & bar tape, NOS Tourney centre pull calipers and some retro levers.




Wheels and chainset are Holdsworth.




















I'll put pedals on and go out for a ride and fettle this weekend weather permitting.


----------



## dfthe1 (12 Jan 2017)

Looks stunning. Great job.


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jan 2017)

Mark Grant said:


> I picked up a 531 Dawes bike from the early / mid 80's a couple of weeks ago and thought I'd 'fixie' it.
> It had been partially stripped but most of the bits were in a bag with the bike. Reynolds 531 frame & forks, large flange hubs, nice drilled Stronglight chainset.
> I meant to take some 'before' photos but didn't and just started work. I did take a few pics to record the 531 decals so I can replace them.
> View attachment 158116
> ...


Some of those deep flange Weinmanns from the 80s would look good, like the Raleigh Super Record had. Love that chainset as well


----------



## ozboz (12 Jan 2017)

Nice , V nice indeed ! 
But I havn't got the bottle to ride a fixie , 
My '38 Fothergill will have a 3 Speed SA on it !


----------



## Grant Fondo (12 Jan 2017)

Mark Grant said:


> Well, it's about done except for pedals and a test ride.
> View attachment 158107
> 
> View attachment 158108
> ...


Sorry didn't see the finished article.....lovely! I am checking out EBay tomorrow.


----------



## dave r (12 Jan 2017)

Looking good.


----------



## 3narf (13 Jan 2017)

GGJ said:


> ...a momentarily stop pedalling and change gear and away you went in a different ratio



Yeah- neutral


----------



## 3narf (13 Jan 2017)

Mark Grant said:


> I'll put pedals on and go out for a ride and fettle this weekend weather permitting.



Very classy! So much for the weather. I doubt you'll want it encrusted with road salt on its first ride.

I used to live in Hampton; I used to cycle through Hanworth on the way to the airport... I did first aid a couple of times with St John's so I may have bumped into you at some point (if you're based at Feltham that is).


----------



## ChrisEyles (13 Jan 2017)

Fantastic job, that looks really lovely.


----------

